# Access 2003 - Summenberechnung aus werten einer 2. Tabelle?



## ometiclan (17. Januar 2004)

Hai alle! :O)

Ich bastel mir gerade mit Access eine Kunden- und Auftragsverwaltung zusammen und bin da auf ein kleines Problem gestoßen.

Ich habe zwei Tabellen. Tabelle Nr. 1 namens "Projekte" und Tabelle Nr. 2 namens "Zeiterfassung". In "Projekte" werden alle laufenden Projekte eingetragen, in "Zeit" die für das jeweilige Projekt aufgewendete Stundenanzahl. 

Ein Eintrag in "Projekte" kann mehrere Einträge in "Zeit haben (1:n). Das funktioniert auch schon. 

Jetzt möchte ich jedoch zu jedem Eintrag in "Projekte" die Gesamtanzahl der für dieses Projekt aufgewendeten Stunden (also alle Einträge in der Tabelle "Zeit", die diesem Projekt zugeordnet sind) berechnen und in der Tabelle "Projekte" anzeigen lassen. 

Ist dies möglich und wenn ja: wie?

Die Summe bei einer Abfrage anzeigen zu lassen ist für mich kein Problem, jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie ich die Summe in einer Tabelle anzeigen kann.

Für Hinweise bin ich immer sehr dankbar )

mfG
David


----------



## Slizzzer (11. März 2005)

Hallo!
Warum willst Du das Ergebnis in einer Tabelle anzeigen lassen? Ich empfehle Dir ein verschachteltes Formular (Hauptformular->Projekte;Unterformular->Stunden). Das StundenFormular ist ein Endlosformular in dessen Formularfuß Du die Summe berechnen/anzeigen lassen kannst.
Am besten benutzt Du dieses Formular gleich zur Zeiterfassung.
Konntest Du meinen wirren Ausführungen folgen  .

Sonst mail mal Die DB, dann bastel ich dir das rein! ;-) 

Gruß
Slizzzer


----------

